
Rebrand & New Features: Google IG To Relaunch as iGoogle - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/30/rebrand-new-features-google-ig-to-relaunch-as-igoogle/
======
usablecontent
Do check out this <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18237>

Philipp Lenssen is blogging live about the Google personalization workshop
held at Googleplex, where all these news announcements were made by Marissa
Meyers.

